# Ativan?



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

What are your guys's experience with ativan? I have a bottle from a while back, but I don't want to use it because I'm afraid of getting addicted or having other people question me for acting weird on it. I've taken 0.5mg on a couple of occasions, but that hasn't worked very well for anxiety. I haven't seen my psychiatrist for awhile, but when he gave it to me I think he told me to split my 1mg and take the whole thing if that doesn't work.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

This should be under the Medication forum since Ativan is a pharmaceutical.

If 0.5 mg does not give you any effect up your dose.

I doubt you will act weird. It will make you less stressed and help you to relax.

Ativan is similar to alcohol in that people can abuse it and get hooked. But, if you are reasonable and use it only when you really need it, it can be very helpful. I would certainly not be too worried about getting addicted.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Test 1mg at home when you don't have to go anywhere just to see how it makes you feel. I can't see it making you act weird, generally it will lessen your anxiety and make you tired.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

How about driving? I heard that's bad on Ativan.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rawrboy64 said:


> How about driving? I heard that's bad on Ativan.


Find out how it effects you first and if all is OK then you can drive. Lots of drugs have a warning about driving or operating dangerous machinery on them. It's largely a legal issue to cover them against lawsuits.

"Uh, I took like the whole bottle of pills and washed it down with a bottle of vodka and then when I woke up my car was wrapped around a tree and I don't know how it happened." The warning is there so some some jerk with a stupid story like that doesn't get a $20 million dollar award against a drug company.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> The warning is there so some some jerk with a stupid story like that doesn't get a $20 million dollar award against a drug company.


Yeah that's true. I'm mostly worried about getting arrested for DUI over it though.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

It can most definitely impair your driving abilities, it has for me at a 2mg dose.
This is another reason why you need to test it at home to decide your ideal dosage.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone here tell me how benzo withdrawal's like?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rawrboy64 said:


> Can anyone here tell me how benzo withdrawal's like?


From the amount you're on, I'd suspect it to be a non-issue.

From the amount I'm on, potentially fatal if done cold turkey.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> From the amount I'm on, potentially fatal if done cold turkey.


How much do you take?



Freesix88 said:


> How many people died of benzo WD? Like... 2?


wtf where'd you hear that?


----------

